# PCTEL PCT789T-C1 modem help



## bjjs05 (Aug 26, 2005)

I recently purchased 60 of these modems off EBay, all are new and still sealed. None of them have the slot cover attached. Does any one know where I can purchase the slot cover for these? Without them there is no way to properly mount or secure them. Thanks for any help on this. BJ


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

Try this one, probably has some in stock...

http://www.bracketsource.com/

.


----------

